# harlequins



## jackh (Oct 9, 2007)

i got 10 harlequins for my 20g tank yesterday, so far theyre tankmates are 15 rcs and 3 amanos. they school nicely even in my small 20g . i put a couple flakes in there today and they would take a bite as it was floating down and then spit it out, i think the only thing that ate the food was shrimp... what should i feed? btw it was tetremin tropical flakes. thanks


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

When they get hungry they'll eat it just fine.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

jackh said:


> i got 10 harlequins for my 20g tank yesterday, so far theyre tankmates are 15 rcs and 3 amanos. they school nicely even in my small 20g . i put a couple flakes in there today and they would take a bite as it was floating down and then spit it out, i think the only thing that ate the food was shrimp... what should i feed? btw it was tetremin tropical flakes. thanks


Mine does the same. The will spit some of the ones they can no eat in one bite.


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

mine ate it just fine.


----------



## jackh (Oct 9, 2007)

hmm i guess ill just try again tomorrow but less food so i dont waste any. will they eat mosquito larvae? i got a ton of those


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Both my Harlequins and Espei love mosquito larvae! I have yet to find a fish that won't eat them. I would still try to get them on flake if you can because sooner or later you will run out of mosquito larvae and will need to revert back to flake. As Bryce said, once they get hungry enough, they will eat the flake.


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

jackh said:


> hmm i guess ill just try again tomorrow but less food so i dont waste any. will they eat mosquito larvae? i got a ton of those


Are they live larvae :-s? The last thing I want is to have those buggers turn into mosquitos inside my house with West Nile and all (yeah they have to bite an infected bird get infected the virus)!


----------



## jackh (Oct 9, 2007)

they showed more interest in the flakes today but man did they go after the mosquito larvae. seeing how the ate the larvae today im not concerned at all about one of them turning into a mosquito in my tank


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

jackh said:


> they showed more interest in the flakes today but man did they go after the mosquito larvae. seeing how the ate the larvae today im not concerned at all about one of them turning into a mosquito in my tank


LOL:lol: you have a perpetual source of free fish food in any storm drain in our fair city! Me I put those dried donut looking things in the storm drains to kill the larvae.

Did you try Hakari freeze dried blood worms? My rummy nose tetras go wild for those to the point of snatching them out of mouth of the rams!


----------



## inareverie85 (May 5, 2008)

My Harlequins are the most eager eaters in my tank. I worry that the other fish won't be able to compete


----------



## Revernance (Aug 20, 2007)

In a tank with some fish, I don't think mosquito larvaes can ever become an adult. They hide at the bottom, but always goes to the surface to rest. Once they are halfway to the surface, it's dinner time . I feed mine larvaes every week


----------



## jackh (Oct 9, 2007)

ya the harlequins are gettin the flakes ok now and they love the larvae


----------

